# <3 Muffin <3



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, Muffin is a woman of many flaws, and I feel like I don't give her enough attention on these forums compared to the other two, so here is a thread dedicated to her 

We have begun to bond again over this summer, with me being home all day. She is definitely my fiance's bird, she has chosen him as her human, but when he is not around I guess I am good enough for her :lol:

We cherish every day with her because we honestly don't know what is possibly going on in that little grey body or how she even functions daily. We don't know her history and can only imagine, but she has such a HUGE personality for such a small animal and she always keeps us on our toes! She loves to get into everything and is definitely very stubborn. She is very loving and you can tell she enjoys our company 

Out of all of her features, I think I love her donut ears the most 









She loves her head rubs!!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

She has a hole in her cheek!?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

those are her ears lol all birds have it, but her feathers just don't grow over hers  she's our "special" girl


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh good. She is really gorgeus and fab


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Awww, she's a cutie. Is she older?


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Bird ears used to freak me out as a kid, lol. I had the exact same reaction as Nimra the first time. But how adorable is she! Muffin is such a cutie, and I love the special ears  her own unique little quirk.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She can probably out hear your other 2. I like her donut ears


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh so cute! I love her ears  When I first petted Murray I freaked out, not over her ears but over the little hole under her beak. I ran to the computer to google it going "Oh my days! Her beak isn't attached to her neck!
...
...
...
Wait...it's supposed to be like that? Oh."


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> Awww, she's a cutie. Is she older?


That is an interesting question... I got her in May 2013 and the pet store said she was probably about 5 months old, she was brought in with 2 other ones (that did not have her wing issues) and none of them were banded, so we really have no idea. Within a couple days of bringing her home, she started laying eggs! and 5 months seems very young for that. So she very well could be older, we just don't know. We joke and say she's really like 40 haha 

I took her to the vet when we got her and she said she has never seen or felt wings like that before, she doesn't know if she was born that way, if it was a young injury, like maybe the parents sitting on her, or if it was a later injury that healed incorrectly. She can flap her wings for sure, she does bat wings all the time, but she just can't fly.

she's just a hot mess. She has deformed wings, she has a broken toe (happened a little while after Chewy broke her leg, she jumped off the top of the flight cage bc she thinks she can fly) Her feathers under her wings grow in really odd directions. And of course her ears haha and she is a chronic nester! Oh, and she was rushed to the vet for being eggbound lol but she's our little hot mess and we love her  I would hate to know what would happen to her if she went home to someone else


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww bless little Muffin ! So good she has a loving and caring home !


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

She looks like a special little gal, and she sure is cute! Nice little package of love.


----------



## NotAfraidEver (Jun 26, 2014)

Awe! Now she, is precious! I love the look of her wings and ears, it makes her so unique!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I just have to say that I love Muffin!  She's such a strong little woman, hehe.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! she is really awesome


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Jill, Muffin is so lucky to have you


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She's adorable.


----------

